# 7.2 Earthquake Hits Haiti



## fmdog44 (Aug 14, 2021)

On 8/13/21 a 7.2 magnitude earthquake hit Haiti. Storm Grace may also hit Haiti and if so it will be the worst of the worst for those people.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 14, 2021)

Haiti  -  the poorest nation in the western hemisphere.  my heart bleeds for those people.

hopefully Grace will skirt Hispaniola  -  let's all keep our collective fingers crossed...


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 15, 2021)

724 dead and the digging just started and tropical storm Fred is headed their way.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 15, 2021)

They never recovered from the last devastating earthquake and the aftershock today was a 5.8.  That storm is due to hit tomorrow and I pray for these people.  Lives lost will probably climb to over 1,000.

As for the nasty comment from another member, it was not appropriate and quite uncalled for.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 15, 2021)

Hurricane season is just getting started.  Any recovery efforts in Haiti will probably be severely hampered by upcoming weather events.  The area which was hit is very isolated now, due to roadways, etc. being destroyed, or completely clogged.  Medical assistance will be almost impossible, unless a big hospital ship is sent to that area.  

One of the news reports, this evening, said that a convoy carrying food and water was hi-jacked, and the relief supplies stolen.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2021)

Don M. said:


> a convoy carrying food and water was hi-jacked, and the relief supplies stolen.


Monsters!


----------



## jujube (Aug 15, 2021)

Those poor people just can't get a break, can they?  It seems that every disaster known to man hits them on a regular basis.  It's heartbreaking.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 16, 2021)

Death count as of 8/16 is 1,300. Grace is still a tropical depression which means rain but no damaging winds however it is located at 17.4 N X 70.9 W while Haiti is 17.5 N X 72.0 W. Hope fully it will pass under missing most of Haiti.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 17, 2021)

This is the post I put in the thread I started because I didn't see this one (thank you again @RadishRose!)
The death toll is now at 1,400 and climbing. Tropical storm Grace made matters worse. I've wondered what the people in Haiti did to deserve all the misery they've been through?!
https://www.goodmorningamerica.com/news/video/death-toll-haiti-surpasses-1400-earthquake-79495614


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2021)

Those poor people are trying to sleep in tents.
Tents that are blowing away in the wind...


----------



## Pecos (Aug 17, 2021)

I have a check to send to the International Red Cross.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 17, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> . I've wondered what the people in Haiti did to deserve all the misery they've been through?!



They did nothing but come into the world on an island where French brought their slave ancestors to work sugar plantations.  Just so happens the island sits at juncture between two tectonic plates and in the path of tropical storms.


----------

